# birth in Canada



## JEB007 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi... we are in the midst of a TWP/LMO process with a company in Canada. My wife is 13 weeks pregnant and if we arrive in Canada say in 2 months, obviously the baby will be born in Canada... my question is regarding insurance. Since my wife will be pregnant when we add health insurance in Canada, will it be considered a preexisting condition? I am concerned about the cost of the birth... here in Chile it would only cost us about $200-$300 with our insurance coverage.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks
JB


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Almost no health insurance will cover pregnancy, you will have to pay the doctor's bills for that yourself. Cost of an uncomplicated birth with one night hospital stay is approximately $10,000, if a c-section is required it jumps to $20,000+, add money for other unforeseen complications (recent birth in BC cost a couple 1million dollars). That's just the birth, not any of the medical prenatal checkups (OBGYN, Ultrasounds, etc...) in advance.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I see from your other thread you're planning to move to Alberta. Well it's the one Province with no waiting period. You are covered from your first day there so your wife's care, the birthing and aftercare of the child will be covered. Just make sure you enrol as soon as you arrive.
http://www.health.alberta.ca/


----------



## JEB007 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks Auld Yin... yes our plan is to live in Alberta... so that is good to know... thanks for the link as well.

Saludos from Chile!
JB


----------



## ewlu (Mar 19, 2012)

*Dont worry your baby will be Canadian and covered by universal health care*



JEB007 said:


> Hi... we are in the midst of a TWP/LMO process with a company in Canada. My wife is 13 weeks pregnant and if we arrive in Canada say in 2 months, obviously the baby will be born in Canada... my question is regarding insurance. Since my wife will be pregnant when we add health insurance in Canada, will it be considered a preexisting condition? I am concerned about the cost of the birth... here in Chile it would only cost us about $200-$300 with our insurance coverage.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Don't worry your baby will be Canadian and both will be coverd by the provincial healthcare


----------



## JEB007 (Jun 16, 2012)

ewlu said:


> Don't worry your baby will be Canadian and both will be coverd by the provincial healthcare


Thanks for the reassurance... I was concerned because here in Chile we have very good insurance and it would have only cost us about $200-300 for everything. 

Saludos,
JB


----------

